# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Mạng|Bảo Mật|Virus... >  Ai có phần mềm wamp5 1.6.1 ko.giup mkinh voi

## vanphongquanphunhuan

ai có thì post lên cho mình với nha.thank you

----------


## haqn84

bạn ơi vào đây mà download nè bạn

----------


## baobinh

bản winamp đó lâu rồi mà bạn. bản mới nhất của nó tải ở đây nè:
http://www.winamp.com/media-player

----------

